# Help on safe overclocking



## headshot73 (Jan 2, 2012)

Operating System Microsoft Windows Vista Media Center Edition
OS Service Pack -
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name HEADSHOT-PC (headshot)
User Name headshot
Motherboard:
CPU Type 2x Intel Pentium III Xeon, 3000 MHz
Motherboard Name Unknown
Motherboard Chipset Unknown
System Memory 8192 MB
BIOS Type Unknown
Display:
Video Adapter GeForce GTS 250
Video Adapter GeForce GTS 250
Monitor SyncMaster T220/T220G,SyncMaster Magic T220/T220G(Digital) [NoDB] (HVLQ501240)
Multimedia:
Audio Adapter High Definition Audio Controller [NoDB]
Storage:
IDE Controller NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller
IDE Controller NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller
IDE Controller NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller
IDE Controller Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
SCSI/RAID Controller JMicron JMB36X Controller
SCSI/RAID Controller Microsoft iSCSI Initiator
Floppy Drive Floppy disk drive
Disk Drive Hitachi HDT721010SLA SCSI Disk Device
Disk Drive Maxtor OneTouch USB Device
Disk Drive KODAK SD/MMC card USB Device
Optical Drive HL-DT-ST BDDVDRW GGC-H20L SCSI CdRom Device
Optical Drive TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S223F SCSI CdRom Device
SMART Hard Disks Status Unknown
Partitions:
C: (NTFS) 953866 MB (788557 MB free)
G: (NTFS) 476937 MB (435719 MB free)
Total Size 1397.3 GB (1195.6 GB free)
Input:
Keyboard HID Keyboard Device
Keyboard HID Keyboard Device
Mouse HID-compliant mouse
Network:
Network Adapter NVIDIA nForce 10/100/1000 Mbps Ethernet (192.168.1.2)
Network Adapter NVIDIA nForce 10/100/1000 Mbps Ethernet
Peripherals:
Printer Fax
Printer KODAK ESP 3200 Series AiO
Printer Microsoft XPS Document Writer
USB1 Controller Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller [NoDB]
USB2 Controller Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller [NoDB]
USB Device Generic USB Hub
USB Device KODAK ESP 3200 Series AiO
USB Device USB Composite Device
USB Device USB Composite Device
USB Device USB Composite Device
USB Device USB Human Interface Device
USB Device USB Human Interface Device
USB Device USB Human Interface Device
USB Device USB Human Interface Device
USB Device USB Mass Storage Device
USB Device USB Mass Storage Device
USB Device USB Printing Support
CPU Arch : 1 CPU - 4 Cores - 4 Threads
CPU PSN : Intel Core2 Extreme CPU X9650 @ 3.00GHz
CPU EXT : MMX, SSE (1, 2, 3, 3S, 4.1), EM64T, VT-x
CPUID : 6.7.7 / Extended : 6.17
CPU Cache : L1 : 4 x 32 / 4 x 32 KB - L2 : 2 x 6144 KB
Core : Yorkfield (45 nm) / Stepping : C1

Freq : 1999.92 MHz (333.32 * 6)
MB Brand : Asus
MB Model : STRIKER II EXTREME
NB : NVIDIA nForce 790i Ultra SLI SPP rev B1
SB : NVIDIA nForce 790i Ultra SLI MCP rev A3

GPU1 Type : NVIDIA GeForce GTS 250
GPU1 Clocks : Core 756 MHz / RAM 1100 MHz
GPU2 Type : NVIDIA GeForce GTS 250
GPU2 Clocks : Core 756 MHz / RAM 1100 MHz
DirectX Version : 11.0

RAM : 8192 MB DDR3 Dual Channel
RAM Speed : 533.3 MHz (5:8) @ 7-7-7-20
Slot 1 : 2048MB (8500)
Slot 1 Manufacturer : Corsair
Slot 2 : 2048MB (8500)
Slot 2 Manufacturer : Corsair
Slot 3 : 2048MB (8500)
Slot 3 Manufacturer : Corsair
Slot 4 : 2048MB (8500)
Slot 4 Manufacturer : Corsair OverClocking help:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:Sorry didnt know to attch files or just post thanks alot


----------



## headshot73 (Jan 2, 2012)

what should mulp X be set @ 6 or 9.0 to run @ 3000


----------



## headshot73 (Jan 2, 2012)

can u help on over clock system??? PS- cool Master 850wts ID-INFO 179792 INFXLCZ 1 
specs
KB-105-101 BLACK PS2 MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD 1 
MO-104-113 BLACK LOGITECH OPTICAL USB MOUSE 1 
SK-102-102 SPEAKER 600WATT PMPO W/ SUBWOOFER 1 
HU-501-101 I-ROCKS USB 2.0 HUB COLOR RETAIL BK 1 
CU-193-106 INTEL QX9650 3.0GHZ 12MB QUAD RETAI 1 
HD-403-108 1TB SATA II 3.0 GB 7200RPM HD 1 
FA-104-101 CASE FAN 3 
FA-WATER-101 ASETEK 120MM WATERCOOLER 1 
FA-104-116 CASE FAN 120 MMM 1 
MB-326-104 C2D ASUS STRIKER II EXTREME 790I MB 1 
CD-135-101 LG GGC-H20L BLURAY & HD-DVD PLAYER 1 
CD-141-101 BLACK SAMSUNG 22X DVDRW 1 
NL-102-102 BLUE COLD CATHOD LIGHT 12" 1 
CABLE-PROWIRE PROFESSIONAL CABLE WIRING 1 
FD-104-103 BLACK SONY 1.44MB FLOPPY DRIVE 1 
CABLE-201-102 FLOPPY ROUND CABLE 1 
MISC NO OPERATING SYSTEM 1 
PS-117-102 COOLERMASTER 850WATTS REAL PRO SLI 1 
SC-XXX-101 AC97 ONBOARD SOUND 1 
VC-187-101 EVGA GTS 250 1GB DDR3 PCI-E 1 
MISC MUST EVGA 1 
VC-187-101 EVGA GTS 250 1GB DDR3 PCI-E 1 
MISC MUST EVGA 1 

CS-416-301 APEVIA X-JUPITER FULL G/BLK/WINDOW 1 
RM-317-110 CORSAIR 2GB 16000MHZ CM3X2G1600C9D6 4


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

headshot73 said:


> what should mulp X be set @ 6 or 9.0 to run @ 3000



Huh?
Bump the FSB voltage and the CPU Voltage a little bit, you have all four Dims slots populated with memory? Not sure witch setting to change to up the Mhz as I've not touched a 775 in a few years, I will be soon but not today.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

headshot73 said:


> what should mulp X be set @ 6 or 9.0 to run @ 3000


The multiplier would be set at 9 to achieve 3,00Ghz (3000mhz). If the multiplier is set to AUTO in the BIOS, then there is no need to change it, as under load it will switch automatically to the 9x multiplier, hence giving you 3,00ghz. At 6x multiplier is when the PC is at no load. 

This is not really an overclock, as you CPU is actually a 3,00ghz CPU.


----------

